# scrambled eggs for caps



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where to get heat applied scrambled eggs for caps Thanks


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

propsuper said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get heat applied scrambled eggs for caps Thanks


Here is a site that advertises heat applied scrambled eggs with a minimum of 10 to be ordered. Navigational Menu You'll find the scrambled eggs listed under their lettering section. I hope it helps  Good Luck


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Rick Just what i was looking for.


----------



## mikelawry (Feb 25, 2008)

just a question, whats scrambled eggs, lol?


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

Military officers above a given rank have additional decoration on the bill of the cap. Some branches of the military look like scrambled eggs, others look like lightning bolts.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

ftembroidery said:


> Military officers above a given rank have additional decoration on the bill of the cap. Some branches of the military look like scrambled eggs, others look like lightning bolts.


No problem Frank glad I could help you out


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Rick, just FyI those folks no longer carry the eggs(or bacon either lol) but Stahls.com does have em. Again thanks for the reply


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Also Otto Caps (Otto International, Inc. - Welcome) sells a version called "Oak Leaves" emblems #40-222 on their site. You can purchase as few as one dozen (12) pair for $9 per dozen.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I believe Stahls has them also.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

dim116 said:


> I believe Stahls has them also.


Yep, Stahls does have them... Glad you found what you were looking for Frank  
Good Luck


----------



## cclebl (Apr 17, 2012)

You can get them here too: moritzembroidery.com


----------

